# engine will not accelerate



## trucks911 (Jun 29, 2007)

i have a tecumseh enduro 5 hp engine. it idles a little rough and when i give it gas it boggs and dies. i don't know what to do. i put fresh gas, the spark plug is good, and air filter is clean.


----------



## mot (Jun 28, 2007)

trucks911 said:


> i have a tecumseh enduro 5 hp engine. it idles a little rough and when i give it gas it boggs and dies. i don't know what to do. i put fresh gas, the spark plug is good, and air filter is clean.


 Im not familiar with your particular engine, but the symptoms sound like the main jet is clogged. If the carb is a bowl ,the jet is in the center of the carb bowl, remove the big nut holding the bowl on, make sure gas is turned off, the gas in the bowl will leak out, the jet may be in the nut you removed, or it may be in the part that the nut screwed into.

Also, if the mixture screw is out of adjustment that will sometimes prevent acceleration. Usually screw is adjusted about 1-1/2 turns out.

-Mot


----------



## palmede1 (Jun 20, 2007)

Check for a plugged muffler, that will cause it also.


----------

